
Programming Languages in 2014 - frostmatthew
http://news.kynosarges.org/2015/04/05/programming-languages-in-2014/
======
ojanik
Ode to the javascript would be a better title. Yes, javascript is getting more
popular but what would be interesting is to see how javascript growth compares
with growth of it's derivatives or languages that compile to it. The sheer
amount work done to avoid Javascript at its current state is mind-boggling.

------
nstart
Wait. Python is growing? Somehow something feels off. I'm guessing that's not
in the web dev field but rather in the data analysis field. Been keeping an
eye out for remote web dev work with a company using python and best practices
from extreme programming (especially TDD) and it's almost impossible. The most
common stack I see from that kind of company is rails or a js based stack
(purely subjective observation there).

Need to take a more careful look at this stuff.

~~~
bsg75
> I'm guessing that's not in the web dev field but rather in the data analysis
> field.

I believe this is correct. Python is not likely growing in app development,
but for data analysis and related backend tasks - in the same areas R is
seeing a popularity boost.

~~~
nstart
Bummer for me. Learning ruby these days and trying to pick up other js related
things. It's utterly overwhelming.

~~~
bsg75
It is, but does not need to be destructively so. Become an expert in a few,
and competent in several (over time). If app dev is your thing, with
Ruby/Rails and JS you probably can't go wrong. Pick up some PHP for when you
(will) encounter it.

------
ahoge
> _Dart now always compiles to JavaScript_

Client-side Dart code, yes. But that's something you had to do for
compatibility reasons anyways.

Also, don't forget that Dart also exists outside of browsers. It's a fast
scripting language with excellent tooling. I use it for almost everything
nowadays.

They are also working on a second JIT-free VM (Fletch) for iOS and similar
locked-down environments. It's small, highly concurrent, pretty fast, and it
supports atomic code updates via some wire protocol. So, Dart doesn't just
compete with TypeScript on the browser side, it also completes with languages
like Ruby, Python, and PHP on the server side and even with compact embedding-
friendly languages like Lua.

Dart's future looks bright, but it's definitely a lot less browser-centric
than initially anticipated.

------
fapjacks
Anybody else get the feeling the author of this post really likes TypeScript?

~~~
ffn
Well, to be fair, saying a JS code-slave (of which I am one) really likes
TypeScript is like saying a malnourished man lost for a month in Death Valley
sustaining only on dead maggots and his own urine really likes dining at the
Home Town Buffet. He would already have been overjoyed with some coffee and
harmony, yet the gods decided to give him a real meal.

You won't find a single Javascript engineer who hasn't been tortured by
"Undefined is not a function" or worse on a daily basis, so something that
promises to liberate us from this evil is always appreciated.

~~~
z3t4

      "use strict";

~~~
z3t4
I guess because of karma or something I actually got the "undefined is not a
function" error today. And I had no idea what was wrong!

Tried the same in NodeJS and that gave:

    
    
      Object  has no method 'bar'
    

So I guess it depends on what implementation of JS you use for development.
Still JS is much easier to debug then assembly (compiled languages).

------
evjan
It seems it's a good thing I made a resolution to really grok JavaScript
during 2015.

Also, sad to see Ruby usage go down. It's my day-to-day language. But then
again, it's just a language/tool.

~~~
reinhardt
I'd take these rankings with a grain of salt.. still see quite a large demand
for Ruby (granted, mostly Rails) devs and gigs.

------
Myrmornis
R seems to be doing well. What's the explanation for the strong growth in R on
github in Q1 and Q2 2014?

[http://githut.info/](http://githut.info/)

(Scroll down to "TOP ACTIVE LANGUAGES")

------
_betty_
Will be interesting to see how Microsoft adopting GitHub and Open Source
effects these numbers next year. Although I suspect the cross platform .NET
support would make more of an impact.

------
swampape
R is in the top 20!

